# crystal shrimp pics



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Here's some pictures of my other shrimp tank for high grade crs which was put together in January. It's a simple 10gallon which started off with 12 crs, and its now up to 25 with some more babies on the way  So far I've been super lucky and haven't lost a single shrimp in this tank, though they haven't been breeding as fast as my 20gallon low grade tank.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice shrimpies.....


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice shrimp and pics.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Lovely shrimp and great pics.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice crystals


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that is beautiful CRS. You realize that they are S grade right?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

What's the grading steps?


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, that is beautiful CRS. You realize that they are S grade right?


I don't class by grade after the low grades. With all the different grading systems on the internet it becomes too subjective to grade them especially when it comes to sales where there can be misunderstandings. I go by character features when buying/selling to avoid misunderstandings and discrepancies (3-band, 4-band, v-band, hino, no-entry, etc).



Riceburner said:


> What's the grading steps?


Depends on the person... some people selling crs on the internet try labeling their shrimp A or S to sell for a higher price when they're not. Maybe zebra can find an official grading guide somewhere, but even then there will be some North Americans that will argue about their grades...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That is so true. I've seen so many arguments over the grading system that I stop reading those threads.
But the basics are, the more white you have over the red you are in the S (SS, and SSS) grade. Some people put a S+ but that just BS.
The more red you have over the white, it's usually in the ABC grade.
If you have more transparency over white, it's usually cull stocks or the ones you off load to stores like BA (heh).
But is't all relative though. Like Kevdawg's CRS for example, his v-band (don't see one), hino and no-entry would've easily been in the S - SS grade. Don't know if you have any SSS.
But yeah, these are the best CRS I've seen in Canada.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

